# de cumpărat tot vor cumpăra



## Bântuit

Salut!

"Poate nu aceleas tipuri de produse si poate nu in aceeasi cantitate, dar *de cumparat *tot vor cumpara."

pentru mai multe informaţii.

Ce înseamnă partea colorată în acest context?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Hei Bântuit,

Am ezitat să dau un raspuns/comentariu în pripă pentru că expresia în cauză generează nişte probleme interesante, dar neavând prea mult timp la dispoziţie, iată un răspuns pe scurt:

Este o expresie standard în limba română:

dar de cumpărat tot vor cumpăra (_o să cumpere_) -> as for buying, they will still be buying (keep on buying)

Structura generică:

dar de/cât despre (_participiul unui verb cu valoare de subiect_), tot (_locuţiune verbală_)
Exemplu: căt despre/dar de _mers_, ei tot _vor merge_ (sau _o să meargă_ - conjunctiv)

Exemple de adjective cu valoare de subiect provenite din participiul unor verbe:

a mânca - mâncare - mâncat (_Măncatul în laborator nu este permis_)
a cumpăra - cumpărare - cumpărat (_Cumpăratul cadourilor în ultima clipă_ _nu se recomandă_)
a zbura- zbor - zburat (_Zburatul pe deasupra norilor e fantastic_)
a aduce - aducere - adus (_Adusul oilor la strungă se face pe seară_)

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Salut!

Mulţumesc foarte mult *Farscape*,mi-e mult mai clar decât înainte.

Cele toate bune.


----------



## farscape

Cu plăcere  Mă bucur să ştiu că îţi este de folos.

_Toate cele_ bune.


----------

